# [SOLVED] gentoo-sources-2.6.24–brak polskich liter w konsoli

## w.tabin

Witam

Po skompilowaniu nowego kernela 2.6.24 

```
# make && make modules_install
```

 okazało się, że zniknęły mi polskie litery w konsoli.

Zamiast nich są wypełnione prostokąty. Gdy wchodzę do kde wszystko jest ok. Przechodząc do konsoli przez ctrl+alt + Fx mogę wpisywać polskie litery. Po wylogowaniu się z X-ów nie mogę ponownie wpisywać polskich znaków.

Takie coś zdarza mi się pierwszy raz.

Podaję mój config, consolefont, emerge --info, keymaps, locale

Config wziąłem ze startego kernela 2.6.23-r6.

Gdy uruchamiam system z gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6 wszystko jest ok., podejrzewam, że czegoś nie wkompilowałem w nowy kernel, może ktoś miał już taki przypadek i wie jak rozwiązać problem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Mietas2005

Ja również mam ten problem, dopóki init nie ustawi innej czcionki w konsoli. Potem wszystko się naprawia i działa.

Jednak po starcie systemu jest to trochę uciążliwe, ponieważ przetłumaczyłem sobie skrypty startowe.

Na pewno nie mam czegoś w kernelu, ale czego? Może mi ktoś podpowiedzieć co mogę zrobić żeby polskie znaki były przed ustawieniem czcionki?

PS. Jest podobny temat, więc się podpiąłem  :Wink:  Wszystko na temat locale, czcionki i układu klawiatury przeczytałem.

Pozdrawiam, Mietas

----------

## Odyn

też miałem ten problem a rozwiązałem go tak:

1) w configu kernela zmieniłem:

- Filesystem --> Native Language Support --> "Default NLS Option (utf8)" oraz wkompilowanie "NLS UTF-8"

2) make && make modules_install oczywiscie

3) w /etc/conf.d/consolefont dodałem/zmieniłem:

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

4) w /etc/conf.d/keymaps dodałem/zmieniłem:

KEYMAP="pl"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="ISO-8859-2"

5) w /etc/rc.conf zmieniłem:

UNICODE="yes"

6) w /etc/locale.gen dodałem:

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

7) wpisanie w terminalu polecenia: locale-gen

8) w /etc/env.d/02.locale dodałem/zmieniłem:

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

9) (nie wiem czy potrzebne) w /etc/env.d/99local

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

10) w terminalu: env-update && source /etc/profile

11) reboot systemu

===========

polecenie locale:

LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

Możliwe że o czymś zapomniałem ...

Pozdrowienia

----------

## w.tabin

 *Odyn wrote:*   

> też miałem ten problem a rozwiązałem go tak:
> 
> 1) w configu kernela zmieniłem:
> 
> - Filesystem --> Native Language Support --> "Default NLS Option (utf8)" oraz wkompilowanie "NLS UTF-8"
> ...

 

Czy ten problem miałeś po przejściu na kernel-2.6.24, a wcześniej go nie miałeś, czy też przy wcześniejszych kernelach też?

 *Odyn wrote:*   

> ...............
> 
> 5) w /etc/rc.conf zmieniłem: 
> 
> UNICODE="yes" 
> ...

 

Z tego, co widzę masz wszystko na utf-8, nie chcę na razie migrować z iso na utf.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Odyn

 *Quote:*   

> Czy ten problem miałeś po przejściu na kernel-2.6.24, a wcześniej go nie miałeś, czy też przy wcześniejszych kernelach też?

 

przy wcześniejszych kernelach nie miałem tego problemu. system działał na kodowaniu ISO-8859-2.

Kernel 2.6.24 w ogóle nie chciał się "pogodzić" razem z ISO-8859-2 więc musiałem przejść na UTF-8 chociaż jakoś za nim nie przepadam bo mój kochany Eterm nie obsługuje UTF-8  :Very Happy: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *Odyn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Czy ten problem miałeś po przejściu na kernel-2.6.24, a wcześniej go nie miałeś, czy też przy wcześniejszych kernelach też? 
> 
> przy wcześniejszych kernelach nie miałem tego problemu. system działał na kodowaniu ISO-8859-2.
> 
> Kernel 2.6.24 w ogóle nie chciał się "pogodzić" razem z ISO-8859-2 więc musiałem przejść na UTF-8 chociaż jakoś za nim nie przepadam bo mój kochany Eterm nie obsługuje UTF-8 

 

W takim razie muszę się zastanowić nad migracją na utf, chyba, że jest jakiś inny sposób?

----------

## mziab

Temat mnie zaintrygował, więc postanowiłem przejrzeć diffa między 2.6.23 i 2.6.24. Natrafiłem na coś takiego:

```
-       default_utf8=   [VT]

+       vt.default_utf8=

+                       [VT]

                        Format=<0|1>

                        Set system-wide default UTF-8 mode for all tty's.

-                       Default is 0 and by setting to 1, it enables UTF-8

-                       mode for all newly opened or allocated terminals.

+                       Default is 1, i.e. UTF-8 mode is enabled for all

+                       newly opened terminals.
```

Wynikałoby z tego, że w 2.6.24 domyślnym kodowaniem w konsoli jest UTF8, a przedtem opcja za to odpowiedzialna była domyślnie wyłączona. Na szczęście wystarczy dopisać vt.default_utf8=0 do parametrów kernela i już wszystko po staremu  :Smile: 

EDIT: Wzmianka o tym

----------

## ufoman

Dziękuję bardzo  :Smile: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Temat mnie zaintrygował, więc postanowiłem przejrzeć diffa między 2.6.23 i 2.6.24. Natrafiłem na coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> -       default_utf8=   [VT]
> 
> ...

 

Tak wystarczyło u mnie w grub.conf dopisać do linijki kernel 

```
vt.default_utf8=0
```

teraz ta linia u mnie wygląda tak

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.24-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ypan splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1 vt.default_utf8=0
```

Jeszcze raz dzięki @mziab

pozdrawiam i [solved]

----------

